# مجالس العلوم الشرعية > المجلس الشرعي العام >  حكم أخذ بعض الشعر في العمرة؟

## ابوخزيمةالمصرى

تعجبت لما رأيت البعض يقص بعض الشعر من رأسه على أنه تحلل.
فبحثت
*هل يجوز تقصير الشعر في العمرة من خلال أخذ جزء بسيط من الأمام والخلف واليمين واليسار، حيث أنني أجريت عمليات جراحية بمؤخرةالرأس، ويغطي الشعر آثار العملية وفي حالة التقصير الكامل سيكون مظهر تشويه للرأس ؟*



*نص الجواب*رقم الفتوى
2371
25-ديسمبر-2008
الحمدلله رب العالمين، والصلاة والسلام على أشرف المرسلين سيدنا محمد وعلى آله وصحبه أجمعين، أما بعد..
أخي السائل بارك الله بك على سؤالك .  ثم اعلم حفظك الله أن الْقَدْرُ الْوَاجِبُ للتحلل من الحج والعمرة حلق جميع الشعرأو تقصير جميعه قال في الفواكه الدواني:[( وَ ) : صِفَةُ ( التَّقْصِيرِ ) أَنْ يَجُزَّ ( مِنْ جَمِيعِ شَعْرِهِ ) : طَوِيلِهِ وَقَصِيرِهِ مِنْ قَرُبَ أَصْلِهِ ، فَلَوْ اقْتَصَرَ عَلَى جَزِّ بَعْضِهِ لَمْ يُجْزِهِ .]وقال أيضا في الفواكه ما نصه على مسألتك:[(خَاتِمَةٌ ) : الْحِلَاقُ وَالتَّقْصِيرُ تَحَلُّلٌ وَنُسُكٌ أَيْ عِبَادَةٌ تُطْلَبُ فِي الْحَجِّ وَالْعُمْرَةِ .قَالَ مَالِكٌ : فَمَنْ لَمْ يَقْدِرْ عَلَى حَلْقِ رَأْسِهِ وَلَا تَقْصِيرِهِ لِوَجَعٍ بِهِ : فَعَلَيْهِ هَدْيُ بَدَنَةٍ أَوْ بَقَرَةٍ أَوْ شَاةٍ ، فَإِنْ عَجَزَ صَامَ عَشْرَةَ أَيَّامٍ ، ثَلَاثَةَ أَيَّامٍ فِي الْحَجِّ وَسَبْعَةً إذَا رَجَعَ مِنْ مِنًى ، فَهَذَا دَلِيلٌ عَلَى كَوْنِهِ نُسُكًا ، ]، وبناء عليه يجب عليك هدي وهوماتقدم في نص الإمام مالك رحمه الله هذا هم مذهب المالكية في هذه المسألة. ولو أخذت بقول غيرهم فلا مانع إذ المسألة فيها سعة إن شاء الله إذ التحلل يكون بحلق ربع الرأس أو تقصيره وهذا عند الحنفية  أوحلق  ثلاث شعرات أو تقصيرها عند الشافعية .وجاء في مغني المحتاح شرح المنهاج للشربيني: (  وَالْحَلْقُ نُسُكٌ عَلَى الْمَشْهُورِ ، وَأَقَلُّهُ ثَلَاثُ شَعَرَاتٍ حَلْقًا أَوْ تَقْصِيرًا أَوْ إحْرَاقًا أَوْ قَصًّا ، وَمَنْ لَا شَعْرَ بِرَأْسِهِ يُسْتَحَبُّ إمْرَارُ الْمُوسَى عَلَيْهِ). هذا وبالله التوفيق.


*والخلاصة* يجب عليك هدي إذا لم تستوعب الرأس بالقص ولو كان بك ما ذكرت من المرض كما تقدم في نص الإمام مالك، ولا بأس أن تـأخذ بقول الشافعية في هذه المسألة ويكون لا شيء عليك إن شاء الله. والله أعلم.


http://www.awqaf.ae/Fatwa.aspx?SectionID=9&RefID=2371

----------


## ابوخزيمةالمصرى

إسلام ويب السؤال*ما حكم الأخذ من مناطق مختلفة من شعر الرأس في العمرة وهل يجزىء ذلك؟ وأريد توضيح الفرق بين التخفيف والحلق؟ ولو حلقت منه شيئاً يسيرا مع بقاء القزع هل يجوز ذلك؟ 
أرجو التفصيل في هذه المسألة مع العلم أن هناك علماء أجازوا الأخذ من مناطق مختلفة من الشعر وأنتم بعد الله أعلم مني بذلك.
وشكراً.*
الإجابــة
*الحمد لله والصلاة والسلام على رسول الله وعلى آله وصحبه أما بعد: 

فالمشروع للرجل في الحج أو العمرة الحلق أو التقصير، والحلق أفضل، والمرأة مطالبة بالتقصير فقط.
والحلق هو: إزالة الشعر بالموسى ونحوه، بحيث لا يبقى منه شيء. 
وأما التقصير فهو: القص من الشعر دون حلقه.
لكن يكون القص أو الحلق من جميع الشعر، كما هو مذهب أحمد ومالك. 
وقال الشافعي: يجزئه التقصير من ثلاث شعرات.
وقال أبو حنيفة: يجب ربعه.
والراجح الأول، لأن الله يقول: (مُحَلِّقِينَ رُؤُوسَكُمْ وَمُقَصِّرِينَ) [الفتح:27]، وهذا عام في جميع الرأس، ولأن النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم حلق جميع رأسه تفسيراً منه لمطلق الأمر، فيجب الرجوع إليه، ولأنه نسك تعلق بالرأس، فوجب استيعابه به كالمسح.
وفي حالة التقصير يجزئه أي قدر قصره، واستحب كثير من العلماء أن يكون قدر أنملة، ولا يجب التقصير من كل شعرة، لأن ذلك لا يعلم إلا بحلقه، وإنما يقصر منه ما يغلب عليه أنه استوعبه كله.
وأما القزع وهو: حلق بعض الرأس وترك بعضه فلا يجوز، كما هو مبين في الفتوى رقم:3983.
والله أعلم.
*

----------


## ابوخزيمةالمصرى

للفائدة

----------

